# Shiro's Photos



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Can't believe it's been nearly a week already since we brought him home! 

































































His wings are getting better really fast too. Thank god.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He looks like a real character! The white gives the impression that he's a little angel like my budgie Sugar, except he's the biggest trouble maker and the loudest one. Bet yours is the same!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

He's so pretty and oh so white - Won't stay clean for long


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm in love.Good luck keeping those tailfeathers clean.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

He's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha he's definitely the same Aly. 

He's got all brown on his tail, and the dry blood on his wings but apart from that he's pretty white (obviously lol) and clean. The other day he thought it'd be fun to rub his head and beak on the red calcium perch.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is such a gorgeous guy


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> The other day he thought it'd be fun to rub his head and beak on the red calcium perch.


lol! Sugar did it the first day with a grape one! I'll email you the pic *(don't wanna takeover your thread) He was pink for a while! lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aly said:


> lol! Sugar did it the first day with a grape one! I'll email you the pic *(don't wanna takeover your thread) He was pink for a while! lol


OHH ignore my PM haha! 

That's a very cute birdy you showed me. Pink suits him. :lol:


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwhe is stunningly beautiful..glad that wing is on the mend.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

what a gorgeous boy...some of those pics remind me of little mikey...i bet he is a sweetheart too!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's a sweetheart, and such a baby. 

Whenever we ask him if someone's sexy he'll either wolf whistle or do a double wolf whistle, lol. It's cute..


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

what a bird.lol hes a handsome thing


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Some updated photos of Shiro..


----------

